
Split any song into its stems – vocals, instrumentals, bass, drums, piano - tzm
https://stems.app/
======
retrobox
This is powered by Spleeter, an open source project from deezer, but
repackaged with a UI:
[https://github.com/deezer/spleeter](https://github.com/deezer/spleeter)

~~~
pininja
I haven’t downloaded the app to see if they do this, but it would be a nice to
see an in-app about page tip their hat to spleeter. Not strictly required for
MIT license afaik, but nice to see.

EDIT: They give credit in the settings page and link to github - perfect.

~~~
heavyset_go
I agree. I make it a point to give credit where credit is due when building
products, and appreciate when others do, as well.

------
gdsdfe
A demo would be nice on the website ... Sort like a before and after kinda of
thing

~~~
DoctorOW
I went ahead and uploaded a demo here:
[https://www.meanelephant.com/spleeter/](https://www.meanelephant.com/spleeter/)

Don't judge my song choice, I didn't want any DMCA requests.

------
LeoPanthera
Well this is kind of amazing. For what it's worth, it does work, but it
doesn't accept m4a files like the UI claims. I had to transcode them to flac
first to get them to work.

(Also it would be nice if the players kept the same playback position when you
switched between them.)

------
bobbiechen
Very cool. Related, I've definitely spent a lot of time listening to and
playing with the band Lawrence's stem player
([https://stems.lawrencetheband.com/](https://stems.lawrencetheband.com/)),
which comes from their own recordings. Lots of detail that you might miss when
it all comes together.

------
andybak
On mobile it doesn't tell you what platforms it runs on and clicking download
immediately starts fetching a .exe

So I guess it's Windows only?

~~~
pininja
On chrome iPhone it downloaded a dmg for me, so it seems to do its best to
autodetect. Kinda cool for their minimalist vibe, but can cause confusion if
it messes up. If the project owner sees this, it’d be nice if “try it”
revealed the platform downloads and on mobile didn’t attempt to download
anything.

------
ID1452319
[https://splitter.ai/](https://splitter.ai/) does the same thing without any
downloads or charges

------
PaulBGD_
Messing around I tried this with the rap album MBDTF and didn't get much luck
(lots of stuff tossed in the "Other" category, vocals sound terrible.) Then I
tried it on the indie album Bambi and got much better results. Seems much
better trained on certain types of music.

The biggest miss here I think is piano, seems very very specific.

------
ekam
There’s websites using the underlying technology (Spleeter) that are free to
use like ezstems.com or splitter.ai.

------
mancerayder
Spotify URL's might be useful to add as a feature for input options...

------
mancerayder
Doesn't the open source Audacity do this as well?

~~~
LeoPanthera
Not as far as I know, no.

~~~
pen2l
It kind of sort of does. You can go to effects > "isolate vocals" for example
and it usually does a decent enough job.

There are lots of open-source tools that can do this, some requiring more
effort than others.

~~~
itsthejb
This effect operates on the very simple logic that vocals tend to be the only
fully centre panned channel in the mix. The same approach won't work for
anything else, and won't work on older stereo recordings where hard left/right
panning of vocals was a lot more common than nowadays

------
4ensic
Not perfect, but for $15.00 it's great.

~~~
markus92
$15 is a tad bit much for repackaged open-source imho.

